# Moving (to a different city) A Saltwater Setup



## kevinbenko (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be moving sometime between May and August.

Setup: 75 gallon saltwater aquarium
about 50 pounds of liverock
1 Goldenhead Sleeper Gobie
1 Firefish Goby
1 Tangarou Goby
1 Lawnmower Blenny

I've had the aquarium since May, and if I weren't moving, I'd have some more fish in there.
The actual logistics of moving the hardware (extra buckets and such) seem feasible barring any unintended tank-breaking mishaps along the way.

PROBLEM:
It's about a 12-15 hour drive.

Is it feasible to move the fish?
Is it possible to double-up any of the fish in a bucket?

Or should I plan on starting over with new fish once I reach my destination?

While I really don't want to get rid of the fish, I would rather leave living fish behind than take dead fish with me.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Move the rock, it will transport easily. The fish should probably be sold back to your lfs. It is a very hot time of the year and you'd have to set up the tank after the you arrive. Tough on fish.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

assuming the first thing you`ll set up when you get there is the actual tank, then maybe you can avoid selling the fish, but it may still be hard on them.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

drive really fast!!!! jk you can keep the rock out of water if you can cure it when you get there. also what fish do you have?


----------



## kevinbenko (Jun 11, 2007)

*Thank You for your advice*

Yeah...

I suspected that the best option would be to sell off the fish.

I will be taking the liverock with me, I don't recall ever getting rid of any buckets, so I have sufficient empty salt buckets that I use to store fresh change-water in.

At the advice of Local Fish Store, I'm keeping the live rock, the substrate, and the most recent set of used filters (gotta keep that happy bacteria).

I'm not too sure if the chata-i-can't-spell-it-morphia will survive the trip, but I'll see if I can find a suitable container and keep it in the car during the move.

Well, this isn't happening until this Summer, so I've got some time....


----------

